# Feeding Orijen LBP, switching to Regional Red...do without Missing Link?



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I got Sasha at 6 months old and have had her on Orijen LBP and Missing Link. I am going to switch her to Regional Red shortly...got me thinking...is Missing Link really necessary with such a high quality food? I have noticed she sheds hardly at all for a GSD but I am also religious about grooming and Furminating

The first month I had her she shed like crazy  

I assumed the shedding slowed and her coat became very shiny and soft because of the Orijen AND the Missing Link. I think I should do a "study" and take her off Missing Link just to see if her coat health changes at all.

For anyone curious as to why I am switching from LBP to RR, it is because I have noticed her smelling fishy (mostly breath) and her dog farts are shameful :wild:

I have heard a lot of positive comments about the RR so I figured it won't hurt to try it (other than my wallet...$90.00+almost 10% tax where I live!)

So, long story short...Is it counter productive and/or unnecessary to use both a high quality kibble AND Missing Link, Showstopper, etc??


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Many might disagree, but I don't supplement. I feel the food has pretty much all they need.
OTOH, I see nothing wrong with joint care, or supplements for healthy joints for GSD's.

Here's what I think....

I think there's a chance that the Missing Link is giving your dog the smelly breath and farts. 
I switched my 8 month over the _*Orijen Regional Red,*_ about a month ago. 
_My wife had no idea I switched her food!_
I mentioned this because just last night, she passed a comment about how incredibly shiny her coat suddenly looks.
I attribute this 100% to the Regional Red. I give her nothing else, so it can't be any other foods or supplements.

When my dog had smelly gas, there were other things going on.
1) She had Giardia as a pup. Whenever she had a relapse, she would stink up a room. I don't think my dog has farted in three months.

2) Treats and other types of food treats gave her gas. Even though we feed our dogs the best food, we don't realize that the treats could be the culprit. Take a look at what treats you give him, and see if you're giving him anything with corn, whey, and other corn based or wheat products. That was the hidden cause of my dogs' gas problem too. I don't give her treats anymore. Her training revolves around her drive to please me. I reward her with her favorite toy.

3) Finally, her breath.... The breath usually starts with the stomach. A tablespoon of plain probiotic yogurt each day, and her breath is fine.

So I would suggest you stay with the Regional Red. The food is excellent.
Take a good look at the ingredients in everything else. Look there for possible culprits.
Also make sure you're not giving too much food. Sometimes, as much as a 1/4 cup too much can wreak havoc on their system.

Edited:

I went and looked up the ingredients in the Missing Link:
IMHO, quite a few gas producing ingredients.

May make sense to go Orijen by itself, and see what happens.

_Flaxseed, Dry Whey Protein Concentrate, Dried Whole Eggs, Freeze Dried Beef Liver, Ground Beef Bone, Rice Bran, Primary Dried Yeast, Dried Carrot, Cane Molasses, Ground Barley Grass, Parsley, Sunflower Seed, Dried Kelp, Zinc Methionine Complex, Lecithin, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Selenium Yeast, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Niacin (Vitamin B3), Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, and Vitamin B12 Supplement._


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

As you stated the food is very expensive and of good quality, so you shouldn't need to supplement. Shedding is going to happen no matter what you feed. Females usually shed in conjunction with hormone cycles.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

You know, I think you are right...the Missing Link my be the fart culprit :wild:

Can't wait until the LBP gets a bit lower in the container so I can start transitioning her to RR. As far as treats and gas go, I don't think it is her treats because I don't feed treats every day and when I do or don't, she is still one gassy lady!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd get off the missing link (or any multivitamin type) if you're feeding a quality food and not having any issues. In my experience, it's just not needed. 

Also, why the switch from the regular LBP formula to the regional red? There's a big price difference between the two and the only reason I'd make a switch like that is because of chicken/turkey allergies. I'm assuming she doesn't have any food allergies.

If he's doing fine on the regular formula, I say just keep her on that. Not trying to tell you how to spend your money, just saying what I'd do if I were in your situation.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I may have missed it. How old is your dog? Are you changing food because of age?


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

She is 9 months old now. I am changing it because of the reasons in my OP.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wanted to update...it has been a few days since taking her OFF the Missing Link completely and only feeding Orijen. I still feed her dried liver biscotti for training treats and a Wet Noses PB and molasses cookie when she goes into her crate 

Happy to report there are no more horrific dog farts coming from Sasha since stopping the Missing Link 

You were 100% right Anthony!


----------

